# Bored at work Made This....



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

So I got sick of trying to rig a way to hold the shovel on my rack so I came up with this and let the cad and cnc laser guy do the rest :laughing:




http://s273.photobucket.com/user/red_rattler/media/014_zps1405a048.jpg.html


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

My fav part 



Added my lights to the setup and I'm happy with how it turned out!


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

That's too funny, but way cool. OCC Choppers ain't got a thing on you. Now hurry up and get a patent, so you only have to ride it because you want to, not because you need to & see what else your team can dream & fab up...keep it going.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

That's a wicked slick setup. It looks great.


----------



## banksl&s (Sep 7, 2007)

Make one with an Arctic Cat symbol and I'll buy one! That is AWESOME!!!


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

great work! Yup start selling them to your local atv dealer


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

banksl&s;1677743 said:


> Make one with an Arctic Cat symbol and I'll buy one! That is AWESOME!!!


I'll take one to. Thumbs Up


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 4, 2013)

Pretty sure the ones for riffles would work..... but not near as cool!

Where's the plow lol


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Robinson_Cnst;1681546 said:


> Pretty sure the ones for riffles would work..... but not near as cool


That's what I used.


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

Plow is on now, made this in summer. Yea I thought about a gun rack but with the toys at work I wanted something more custom


----------



## Hotfeet (Dec 24, 2013)

That is really sweet! Great workmanship!!!


----------

